# Auswertung aus Datenbaustein



## funbiker69 (17 März 2010)

Hallo Mitleser,

ich habe einen Datenbaustein erstellt, der mir die Temperaturwerte der letzten 30 Minuten in jeweils ein Feld hineinschreibt.

z.B Adresse 0.0 Typ Int Temperatur Minute 0
     Adresse 2.0 Typ Int Temperatur Minute 1
     Adresse 4.0 Typ Int Temperatur Minute 2 usw.

Das eintragen der Werte funktioniert tadelos. Jetzt brauche ich eine Idee, wie ich innerhalb des DB eine Suchfunktion auslösen kann, den maximalen Temperaturwert heraussuche und ebenfalls die Rückgbe erhalte, in welchen Adressfeld sich dieser befindet z.B. Adresse 4.0.
Damit wüßte ich dann, das eine heisse Welle vor 2 Minuten vorbeigekommen ist.

Danke soweit


----------



## Gerhard K (17 März 2010)

gib bei der suche mal bubble sort ein.das wird dir helfen denk ich mal.


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> gib bei der suche mal bubble sort ein.das wird dir helfen denk ich mal.



wobei hier nicht mal sotiert werden muß.

im folgenden habe ich angenommen, dass die werte sich in einem ARRAY [0..29] of REAL befinden. (es ist kein SCL aber beschreibt es meiner meinung nach treffend...)


```
*
myRealTemp = 0;

FOR(i=0; i<30; i++)
{
	IF (myReal[i] > myRealTemp)
	{
		myRealTemp = myReal[i];
		myAdress = i;
	}		
}
```


----------



## funbiker69 (18 März 2010)

*Danke*

Die Hilfe aus dem Bubblesort hat mir sehr geholfen.

Ich habe es gestern gleich eingebaut und es funktioniert.


----------

